# Bobcat Hydraulic leak / What fluid?



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll be quick and to the point on this. I have a Bobcat model T200 that i bought last year and have maintained pretty religiously, anyway. I noticed some hydraulic oil dripping out from under the machine today getting it ready for snow tomorrow and found a small leak under the cab. (Will not be able to fix before storm due to the location of the leak). I wanted to top off the fluid and just monitor it during the storm so I can actually make a few dollars to fix it. I bought some fluid today at Tractor Supply company that said "Hydraulic Fluid ISO 46". So I went to go pour some into the machine and I noticed that it was absolutely clear in color and very thin. The fluid in my machine is golden. I dont want to head to the dealer to buy fluid that is going to be puring out anyway, but I did notice that in the sight glass you could see the two seperated (yellow on bottom, clear on top). Is there a certain "weight" oil I need? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I've asked the question of my dealer before and was simply told that the BC hyd. fluid is all-season and doesn't have the same weight/viscosity rating as the 32/46/etc... weight oil. It doesn't create any problem that I recall, and I know I've used 46 quite a few times in a pinch. If it's leaking out the bottom of the skid plate, there's likely a hose or fitting leaking for quite a while under the seat/cab. Pull the 2 - 1/2" bolts at the front of the cab to verify if you want, but I'll bet you've got at least a gallon or two sloshing around in there. If not, and it's just a slow leak, you may be able to run it through a storm.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I found what I believe the leak was, could only see with the cab raised and of course it is burried deep down in the hydraulics. No access from the side cover either. I found that on the side of one of the valve bodies there were a couple alan head screws that seemed to me to be a little loose. I tighted two of them up and surprisingly enough, ran the whole storm today and watched the fluid religiously and didn't lose anything. I ended up calling Bobcat and had some bull excuse that I couldn't get down there to get fluid and needed some ASAP and the mechanic told me that regular Tractor Hydraulic/Transmission fluid is the same stuff and the only difference is Bobcat puts a dye in theirs so they know what is what. Sounded fishy but I made it through anyway. Thanks again.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

The rental center in my town here uses Napa 5W30 exclusively for their bobcat hydros. Sounds goofy, but they have a tonnnnnn of hours on their machines and no hydro problems, they do change the fluid frequently though.


----------



## pdmissle (Oct 6, 2010)

Just make sure it doesn't gel up. I know this sounds a little odd but my Fisher plow dealer uses automatic transmission fluid in the hydraulic plow pumps..


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

I have guys using Amsoil ATH around here. there is even a bobcat dealer thats starting to use it as well.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

that is really makes me wonder, last summer I lost a lot of hydrulic fluid due to a broken hose on the brush cutter I was renting, and that day was a sunday and I had no other choice but to use TSC oil to be able to move the machine, next day went to Bobcat and tey advised me to pump out all the oil Period and put only Bobcat oil in it back and ofcourse I done that. I thought I had to tell you guys that story.


----------

